# UBER's newest guarantee roll-out



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

The small city of Worcester Ma (about 40 miles west of Boston) is doing it's official UBER roll-out his week with a fabulous guarantee of $12 @ hour (gross fare)!!!!

Let's see..... $12 an hour guarantee (gross fare which includes the $1 safe rider fee). Minus Uber's 20%, minus gas. Figures to be $7 hr


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

You must have cleaned them out...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey ask em about the damn Craigslist Ad...see if you can get That Money!

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/lab/4703415574.html


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't see the word "guarantee" anywhere...


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> The small city of Worcester Ma (about 40 miles west of Boston) is doing it's official UBER roll-out his week with a fabulous guarantee of $12 @ hour (gross fare)!!!!
> 
> Let's see..... $12 an hour guarantee (gross fare which includes the $1 safe rider fee). Minus Uber's 20%, minus gas. Figures to be $7 hr


Screen cap / picture or it didn't happen.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> The small city of Worcester Ma (about 40 miles west of Boston) is doing it's official UBER roll-out his week with a fabulous guarantee of $12 @ hour (gross fare)!!!!
> 
> Let's see..... $12 an hour guarantee (gross fare which includes the $1 safe rider fee). Minus Uber's 20%, minus gas. Figures to be $7 hr


No the guarantee is what Uber will make sure you make after all fees are paid.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

You don't look trust-worthy at all...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

pengduck said:


> No the guarantee is what Uber will make sure you make after all fees are paid.


All Uber guarantees I have seen for the last month or more have been gross fares.

You really have to watch the wording.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey ask em about the damn Craigslist Ad...see if you can get That Money!
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/lab/4703415574.html


They will earn it. I have driven in NYC, Atlanta, Miami, Ft Worth and most places in between (except the west coast & Chicago). Boston is the most GPS challenged of them all. Horse cart roads made into interstate highways and theses cool things called "rotaries". There is a guy on this site that quotes his favorite sport is driving in Boston. Scares the piss out of me. I am an "old guy" baby boomer. I dont' drive for the late night puke crowd. I try not to drive after dark (I hear you all laughing). My deal is 5am to maybe 8pm. But here comes the end of daylight savings time (*****/****/*****) AND snow. Boston Uber drivers could have driven tanks for General Patton. Not me....cant find the balls


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> No the guarantee is what Uber will make sure you make after all fees are paid.


I hope that you are kidding. UBERS guarantees are for GROSS fares, before any deductions.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> No the guarantee is what Uber will make sure you make after all fees are paid.


you could not be more wrong


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> you could not be more wrong


Uber used to do mostly NET guarantees. Now they mostly if not only do GROSS guarantees.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

But $12 per hour?
I would be ASHAMED to throw out this figure as a guarantee...
ABSOLUTELY ASHAMED !!!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> you could not be more wrong


the one that we just completed for this past weekend in Raleigh was net.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> The small city of Worcester Ma (about 40 miles west of Boston) is doing it's official UBER roll-out his week with a fabulous guarantee of $12 @ hour (gross fare)!!!!
> 
> Let's see..... $12 an hour guarantee (gross fare which includes the $1 safe rider fee). Minus Uber's 20%, minus gas. Figures to be $7 hr


Ah, yes. There is the truth. *Run yer ass in circles for $7-12 an hour GROSS before any Uber or cost deductions. *

*THAT is UberX.*

When Uber advertises themselves as a great part time gig, they should emphasize that NO ONE and I mean no one should really drive at anytime other than SURGES. Otherwise you are just wasting your time.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> the one that we just completed for this past weekend in Raleigh was net.


Let me get this straight.... Uber (Raleigh Durham) sent out an email guaranteeing $xx.00 per hour, NET of Uber's 20%, net of the safe rider fee AND after only subtracting any NET rides that you may have done??? It's not that I don't believe you....but I feel certain that you are 100% mistaken. Please post Uber's original email wherein they state that the hourly incentive guarantees are for NET fares and NOT for GROSS fares. Let's see your back-up...


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Let me get this straight.... Uber (Raleigh Durham) sent out an email guaranteeing $xx.00 per hour, NET of Uber's 20%, net of the safe rider fee AND after only subtracting any NET rides that you may have done??? It's not that I don't believe you....but I feel certain that you are 100% mistaken. Please post Uber's original email wherein they state that the hourly incentive guarantees are for NET fares and NOT for GROSS fares. Let's see your back-up...


Aaron here, Operations Manager at Uber Raleigh-Durham. Thanks for being such a great Uber Partner! There is demand out there, and we want YOU to capitalize on it!

For the hours listed below, we will have hourly guarantees for you to drive in Raleigh. We are expecting HUGE demand for the Wide Open Bluegrass Festival in downtown Raleigh from 9am to 11pm on October 3rd and 4th.

*Guarantee Details*:

Day Time Guarantee
Friday October 3rd 9am - 12pm $15/hr
Friday October 3rd 4pm - 7pm $15/hr
Friday October 3rd 10pm - 12am $20/hr
Saturday October 4th 9am - 12pm $20/hr
Saturday October 4th 4pm - 7pm $20/hr
Saturday October 4th 10pm - 12am $25/hr

*How It Works:*

You will earn the hourly guarantee over the period worked, or your earnings over that same period - whichever is HIGHER!

For example, if your guarantee is $20/hr and you work 2 hours, you will be guaranteed at least $40, unless your earnings are higher!

Earnings are what you take home after their fees. Because you don't earn them.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> you could not be more wrong


I'm voting that YOU are wrong, unless you ante up some visual evidence of Uber making such a promise to Worcester. Put up or shut up. Let's see the Uber promise of $12/hr gross.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Aaron here, Operations Manager at Uber Raleigh-Durham. Thanks for being such a great Uber Partner! There is demand out there, and we want YOU to capitalize on it!
> 
> For the hours listed below, we will have hourly guarantees for you to drive in Raleigh. We are expecting HUGE demand for the Wide Open Bluegrass Festival in downtown Raleigh from 9am to 11pm on October 3rd and 4th.
> 
> ...


"Earnings are what you take home after their fees. Because you don't earn them." INCORRECT !! That statement is your assumption.
While the guarantee does not use the term "gross fares", neither does it specify "net" fares. You are simply wrong. Uber WILL subtract their 20% from the afore mentioned $15/20/25 per hour guarantees.


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Please note: Worcester incentives are $12-18 per hour depending on time slot. (Still not much but at least you're not going to sit around waiting and earning zip!)

You MUST opt in though...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> I'm voting that YOU are wrong, unless you ante up some visual evidence of Uber making such a promise to Worcester. Put up or shut up. Let's see the Uber promise of $12/hr gross.


You vote WRONG..."mattvuberx".....here is your "visual evidence". I am "putting up". Your turn to man-up.....

*UBER WORCESTER: WE'RE OFFICIALLY LAUNCHING!*
Hi Lee,
*This is the big week!* As of Monday, Uber has *officially launched* in Worcester! Up to this point, riders in Worcester have been spreading Uber by word of mouth - and we've been growing every single week!

Starting this week, we are *officially* reaching out to the thousands of Uber riders in the Heart of the Commonwealth, letting them know that we are here and ready to take them where they need to go at the push of a button!

We're expecting a *BIG JUMP* in requests this week, especially Thursday night, Friday night, and Saturday night! Between 8pm-3am on these nights, we're guaranteeing up to $18/hr in *gross fares*! See below for details:
*EARN EXTRA MONEY THIS WEEK!*
For the days and times below, we *guarantee* that you will make the *gross fares per hour below: *

To be eligible for these guarantees, you must opt-in here, be online in the Worcester City Area, accept 80% of all requests you receive, and be online for at least 2 hrs per session. *The hot spots below will have the highest number of requests during these time frames!*


----------



## Steve (Aug 25, 2014)

Of course it's GROSS, what would be the point otherwise? That's what it was last time in Wormtown. (BTW you only use gas if you have a fare in the car, sit and wait, don't drive around like a goober.)


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> You vote WRONG..."mattvuberx".....here is your "visual evidence". I am "putting up". Your turn to man-up.....
> 
> *UBER WORCESTER: WE'RE OFFICIALLY LAUNCHING!*
> Hi Lee,
> ...


There you go. That's how you properly show your work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

*Uber Worcester - $12-$18/hr Guarantees!*
Now that Worcester has officially launched, now is a great time to get out on the road!

Thursday Evening - 8pm-12am ($12/hr)
Thursday Late-Night - 12am-3am ($15/hr)

Friday Afternoon Rush - 4pm-8pm ($12/hr)
Friday Evening - 8pm-12am ($15/hr)
Friday Late-Night - 12am-3am ($18/hr)

Saturday Afternoon - 4pm-8pm ($12/hr)
Saturday Evening - 8pm-12am ($15/hr)
Saturday Late-Night - 12am-3am ($18/hr)


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

Frankly, it's not a terrible guarantee, as far as Uber guarantees go. Why?

1) Doesn't require large amounts of time input for qualification (2 hours per guarantee participation).
2) Low qualification acceptance rate (80%).
3) No ride minimums (could simply be signed in, never get a fare, and make the hourly gross with few expenses).


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

It's nothing I would drive in from another city for, but if I was a resident, I would turn my phone on and log in while going about my other business.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> Frankly, it's not a terrible guarantee, as far as Uber guarantees go. Why?
> 
> 1) Doesn't require large amounts of time input for qualification (2 hours per guarantee participation).
> 2) Low qualification acceptance rate (80%).
> 3) No ride minimums (could simply be signed in, never get a fare, and make the hourly gross with few expenses).


You are correct. It is pretty straight forward. No ride minimums is a great feature. One must just be sure to opt in and operate within the specified geographic area. If have seen many other guarantees that are way too complicated and full of loopholes.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> "Earnings are what you take home after their fees. Because you don't earn them." INCORRECT !! That statement is your assumption.
> While the guarantee does not use the term "gross fares", neither does it specify "net" fares. You are simply wrong. Uber WILL subtract their 20% from the afore mentioned $15/20/25 per hour guarantees.


Ok. Don't believe me use their words against them.
Trip Earnings
$619.77
+
Miscellaneous
$57.95
=
Total Payout
$677.72
*Period Ending: October 6, 2014 4AM EDT*
Trip Earnings $619.77
>
Fare
774.75
>
Rider Fee (payment)
69.75
>
Rider Fee (deduction)
(69.75)
>
Uber Fee
(154.98)
Miscellaneous Items $57.95
Device Subscription - C3KLD09RDPMW for the week of 2014-10-04, weekly until canceled
(10.00)
$25_per_hour_X_top_up_Sat_10pm_to_12am_10-4-14
23.04
$20_per_hour_X_top_up_Sat_4pm_to_7pm_10-4-14
7.39
$20_per_hour_X_top_up_Fri_10pm_to_12am_10-3-14
21.66
$15_per_hour_X_top_up_Fri_4pm_to_7pm_10-3-14
see where it says earnings. that is what you were paid.
15.86


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> "Earnings are what you take home after their fees. Because you don't earn them." INCORRECT !! That statement is your assumption.
> While the guarantee does not use the term "gross fares", neither does it specify "net" fares. You are simply wrong. Uber WILL subtract their 20% from the afore mentioned $15/20/25 per hour guarantees.


Trip Earnings
$619.77
+
Miscellaneous
$57.95
=
Total Payout
$677.72
*Period Ending: October 6, 2014 4AM EDT*
Trip Earnings $619.77
>
Fare
774.75
>
Rider Fee (payment)
69.75
>
Rider Fee (deduction)
(69.75)
>
Uber Fee
(154.98)
Miscellaneous Items $57.95
Device Subscription - C3KLD09RDPMW for the week of 2014-10-04, weekly until canceled
(10.00)
$25_per_hour_X_top_up_Sat_10pm_to_12am_10-4-14
23.04
$20_per_hour_X_top_up_Sat_4pm_to_7pm_10-4-14
7.39
$20_per_hour_X_top_up_Fri_10pm_to_12am_10-3-14
21.66
$15_per_hour_X_top_up_Fri_4pm_to_7pm_10-3-14
15.86


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Ok. Don't believe me use their words against them.
> Trip Earnings
> $619.77
> +
> ...


See where it says earnings at the top. That figure is after the fees are deducted. Now read on the email where it says earnings.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

pengduck said:


> See where it says earnings at the top. That figure is after the fees are deducted. Now read on the email where it says earnings.


If you want to go the legal speak route (which I always encourage) you need to cover your bases fully. What you have done here is equate the terms "Trip Earnings" with the term "Earnings." Sorry, but they aren't automatically synonymous, and such logic would not hold up under review. This would be like incorrectly assuming the use of the word "Income" always refers to "Net Income."


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> If you want to go the legal speak route (which I always encourage) you need to cover your bases fully. What you have done here is equate the terms "Trip Earnings" with the term "Earnings." Sorry, but they aren't automatically synonymous, and such logic would not hold up under review. This would be like incorrectly assuming the use of the word "Income" always refers to "Net Income."


They don't use the term trip earnings they use the word fare!!!!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> They don't use the term trip earnings they use the word fare!!!!!!


"pengduck"....try and wrap your head around this simple fact. Uber reduces incentive earnings by 20%, just as they would your normal fares. Hence, EARNED incentive guarantees BEFORE UBER's 20% cut are GROSS fares/earnings/income/remuneration or whatever you want to call it.
The amount that actually does into your bank account is NET. No MBA needed


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mattvuberx said:


> It's nothing I would drive in from another city for, but if I was a resident, I would turn my phone on and log in while going about my other business.


Exactly correct (no need to burn gas...just clean the house or watch South Park...or look for a real job like I will be doing)


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> They don't use the term trip earnings they use the word fare!!!!!!


Your original point was that the incentive guarantee amounts as advertised by UBER were NET and they are so obviously GROSS because Uber will reduce them by their 20% commission once they are "earned".


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

You fought with Uber idiots for 4 weeks...
Are you gonna fight another 4 weeks with this idiot now?
What's the point?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> You fought with Uber idiots for 4 weeks...
> Are you gonna fight another 4 weeks with this idiot now?
> What's the point?


I've made my point to "Mr. Duck", over and over again. I'm done. Time to find other amusement.


----------



## Berry (Sep 24, 2014)

Here is the email I got.

*UBER WORCESTER: WE'RE OFFICIALLY LAUNCHING!*

For the days and times below, we *guarantee* that you will make the gross fares per hour below:


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Aaron here, Operations Manager at Uber Raleigh-Durham. Thanks for being such a great Uber Partner! There is demand out there, and we want YOU to capitalize on it!
> 
> For the hours listed below, we will have hourly guarantees for you to drive in Raleigh. We are expecting HUGE demand for the Wide Open Bluegrass Festival in downtown Raleigh from 9am to 11pm on October 3rd and 4th.
> 
> ...


If you are not sure, reply to email and ask specifically, "Is this guarantee a Net Hourly after Uber Commissions and Fees"? Then please update us.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

"For the days and times below, we *guarantee* that you will make the *gross fares* per hour below:"

There you go...
It says *gross* right there...
Thanks, Berry...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> You fought with Uber idiots for 4 weeks...
> Are you gonna fight another 4 weeks with this idiot now?
> What's the point?


I should have shown him this week's pay invoice. I did not drive last week so the only earnings that were listed were $586 miscellaneous earnings (retro incentive guarantees) which gave me a net deposit of $468.


----------



## Berry (Sep 24, 2014)

The email clearly indicates it gross not net. Here it is again "we *guarantee* that you will make the gross fares"


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Berry said:


> Here is the email I got.
> 
> *UBER WORCESTER: WE'RE OFFICIALLY LAUNCHING!*
> 
> For the days and times below, we *guarantee* that you will make the gross fares per hour below:


thank you Berry. I don't hear "Mr Duck" quacking anymore.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> "For the days and times below, we *guarantee* that you will make the *gross fares* per hour below:"
> 
> There you go...
> It says *gross* right there...
> Thanks, Berry...


Great. Let us know how the guarantees go in Worcester and Raleigh- Durham. Personally, I don't care about semantics but just Drivers getting paid.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

On past guarantees I have seen them use the term "earnings" to mean net pay and that is the way they paid them.

All the guarantees that have been gross have clearly stated "gross fares" and been subject to the 20% deduction.

Uber very we'll may be running net guarantees in some markets.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

What happened to $40.00 per hour ,


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

haji said:


> What happened to $40.00 per hour ,


Boston ran $40 an hour this morning


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

SCdave said:


> If you are not sure, reply to email and ask specifically, "Is this guarantee a Net Hourly after Uber Commissions and Fees"? Then please update us.


It is net!


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> "pengduck"....try and wrap your head around this simple fact. Uber reduces incentive earnings by 20%, just as they would your normal fares. Hence, EARNED incentive guarantees BEFORE UBER's 20% cut are GROSS fares/earnings/income/remuneration or whatever you want to call it.
> The amount that actually does into your bank account is NET. No MBA needed


I'm sorry that my accounting background doesn't penetrate rocks! If you look at the original post 21.66 is what I was paid for this time period. Thus being net and not gross. It's not my fault if someone is blowing smoke up your ass.
10/3 - 11:03pm edt 9.40 - 6.72
10/3 - 11:28pm edt 15.53 - 11.62

Total = 24.93 - 18.34
Guarantee for 10-12 = 40.00
Difference - 15.07 - 21.66


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I'm sorry that my accounting background doesn't penetrate rocks! If you look at the original post 21.66 is what I was paid for this time period. Thus being net and not gross. It's not my fault if someone is blowing smoke up your ass.
> 10/3 - 11:03pm edt 9.40 - 6.72
> 10/3 - 11:28pm edt 15.53 - 11.62
> 
> ...


AE


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> AE


Hi There Mr. Duck,
I am also sorry that your accounting background does not penetrate rocks. It seems as thought your head is full of them.


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am less than 24-hours new to driving with Uber. I got 2 fares today for $36. Does this mean, I only keep $28.80? Thanks for your attention.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Precious said:


> Hello everyone, I am less than 24-hours new to driving with Uber. I got 2 fares today for $36. Does this mean, I only keep $28.80? Thanks for your attention.


If you don't have to pay for gas, maintenance, repair, car wash, lunch, Starbucks (sounds better than Dunkin' Donuts), and Uncle Sam later...
Then, YES, you get to keep $28.80...
Oh, I forgot the $2 safe rider fee...
And maybe $10 per week iPhone fee...


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello where's the beef, you are sooooo right, additional costs needs to be deducted. In that perspective, I am starting to wonder if it is worth it. :=(

Why are they deducting a safe rider fee?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

So they can lie & claim that their cut (commisson) is *ONLY 20%...*


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

You are right AGAIN! Have an awesome day. Many thanks for all your responses.


----------

